# TCPIP and Networking Fundamentals Training Videos



## rasmi (25 أبريل 2010)

*TCP/IP and Networking Fundamentals Training Videos | ISO | 900MB*
The bonus course is full of the basic concepts you need to truly understand TCP/ IP – an integral part of networking. We will help you gain a general comfort level for what TCP/ IP is and how to configure it on a basic network computer.

Video 1: What is a protocol?
* Definition of a protocol
* OSI Model
Video 2: Introduction to TCP/IP
* What is TCP/IP?
* TCP/IP Architecture
* TCP/IP Protocol Suite
* Types of TCP/IP communication
Video 3: Configuring an IP Address
* What is an IP Address?
-Network ID
-Host ID
* What is the purpose of a Subnet Mask?
* How to configure a computer with an IP Address
-Static
-Dynamic
* How to View a Computer’s IP Configuration
* How to Check for Connectivity
Video 4: IP Address Planning
* How to plan an IP Addressing scheme
* Rules for IP Addressing
* What is Classful IP Addressing
* Private IP Addressing vs. Public IP Addressing
* What is Network Address Translation (NAT)?
Video 5: Binary Numbers
* Decimal vs. Binary
* Convert Binary to Decimal
* Convert Decimal to Binary
* Using a Calculator
* IP Address Conversion
Video 6: Internetworking
* Decimal vs. Binary
* Convert Binary to Decimal
* Convert Decimal to Binary
* Using a Calculator
* IP Address Conversion
Video 7: Classless Interdomain Routing
* Problems with Classful IP Addressing
* What is CIDR & VLSM
* Subnetting with CIDR
Video 8: Fundamentals of IPv6
* Disadvantages of IPv4
* IPv6 Solutions
* IPv6 Addressing
* Types of IPv6 Addressing

*Download:*
http://uploading.com/files/3mfm22a5/l-tstcpb.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/d5817m13/l-tstcpb.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/e4249e53/l-tstcpb.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4afbafb1/l-tstcpb.part3.rar/​


----------



## عمروصلاح (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
سأحاول تحميلها عندما أعود للمنزل


----------



## بطروخه (9 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.*


----------



## العبادي_079 (14 مايو 2010)

*مشكور أخوي والله يعطيك العافية *


----------

